# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  قائد قوات حفظ السلام الدولية يشيد بدور المجموعة الاردنية في هاييتي

## الحصن نيوز

زار رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن خالد جميل الصرايرة بيوت عزاء شهداء الواجب الانساني الذين استشهدوا يوم الجمعة الماضي اثناء مهمة استطلاعية في منطقة المسؤولية في هاييتي.
وقدم الفريق اول الركن الصرايرة 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

